# Traded My 1 & only Beretta for a Sig 226



## sigbear (Mar 24, 2007)

I traded in my Beretta 92FS last weekend for a Sig 226. I bought the new Beretta about 18 months ago and it was the only semi-auto that I have ever owned that never, ever, had a missfire of any kind, so, this was not a easy decision for me.
The only reason I traded it in is because I tried my brothers Sig. 226 several times and shot much tighter groups with it.
I really enjoyed the Beretta and I only hope my new Sig. is as reliable.
I think the Beretta 92FS is a great gun, and I'm sure a lot of people shoot it better than the sig. 226.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Typical gun guy nerves. You will live to regret it as we all have done the same thing. I can think of a bunch of guns I wish I hadn't sold. Now they are three times more expensive if you can find them. Good luck and don't look back.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Typical gun guy nerves. You will live to regret it as we all have done the same thing. I can think of a bunch of guns I wish I hadn't sold. Now they are three times more expensive if you can find them. Good luck and don't look back.


 Baldy is right when you have a gun you like that much you will always regret getting rid of it. I sold my 92f after 16 years only because I had over 50,000 rounds through it and I bought it used. I bought a 92fs a few months ago and have sworn I will never sell this one. None of this means you don't have a love for your new gun. Guns are a great way for us non-Mormons to be polygamists.:mrgreen:


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I have yet to regret selling what I've sold. I've only rid myself of the ones that were letdowns or cost a lot more money than they were worth to get them right again. I contemplated selling a couple of my good ones a time or two until I came back to my senses. They don't eat or drink. They just sit there becoming more valuable each day.

It always comes down to one thing: If it makes you happier, then it was a good trade.


----------

